
Active Employ: instant applications for job-hunting - ActiveEmploy
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;activeemploy.com<p>Active Employ uses a token system for employment
using &#x27;&#x27;profession points&#x27;&#x27; or dubbed points for this submission.<p>Usage:<p>Users sign up and fill out a profile.
They save what is applicable to them then go job hunting or post a job based on their profile type.<p>Once they run out of PP they can wait 24 hours for one more, Or pay to have points added.
No registering to every job hunting site. Each listing is instantly applicable by trading your points.
Each listing costs 1 point. One point= one chance at getting the job.<p>So instead of 
Registering for account&gt;uploading resume&gt;uploading cover letter&gt;answering job assessment&gt;wait forever for response..
you just Click apply.<p>Account Types:<p>Manager Accounts:
Managers use their points for two reasons: to post a job listing, and to send a message to the job-seeker once staff have found a good match.
Managers are not charged by clicks,views &amp; get a direct list of interested job-seekers. 
Managers will also have an option later to purchase a plan which will remove the prompt of using points up to 200 contacts. (in development)<p>Job-Seeker Accounts:
All job listing on the site can be viewed once logged in, and 
Job-seekers use their points to apply.<p>Rules:
users get one PP per login, per day unless paid.
Accounts start with 4 free points.
only one job posting per position. (no doubleposting)
NO external links. Users are banned if links are used on their job listings.<p>Active Employ is a startup and seeking funding for launch. 
This preview is posted for the Hacker News community to tinker with.
See shared files at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;drive.google.com&#x2F;open?id=0B4XtHQnWxLJgNllEbFdEaWs5ZXM<p>Hope you guys enjoy tinkering with this!
======
brudgers
1\. To directly submit a link, leave the |text| field empty on the submit
page.

2\. Often there is little need to explain why a link was submitted because it
is assumed that the person submitting it thought it was helpful or
interesting.

3\. But it is ok to add a regular comment after the story appears on the |new|
page.

Good luck.

